# Sucker Fishing



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Does anyone know of a creek or river in NE Ohio that you can fish without a long walk to the water for suckers. My dad has a walker and wants to go sucker fishing this spring, all of the places he went to he wouldn't be able to access now.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Chagrin river at lake shore in Eastlake or lost nation road.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

At Wild Wood marina, there's a creek that feeds into the lake, good for steel head and sucker in the spring.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Rocky river. You can drive right up to any of the fords. Loaded with suckers in the spring


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 for the Rocky River.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I believe the creek running through Canton parks has suckers in it. We catch creek chubs in it and I believe I've seen suckers there before as well


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone !!!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I've never been sucker fishing. I recall people spearing them. What type of locations do you look for where they will hold?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

nimishlin creek below the rt 62 bridge ,grew up in that creek.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

You guys eating them or using for bait?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Any calm pool should hold them in the spring. Easy to catch. My dad used to grind them up and make sucker patties, although he hasn’t lately, just released them.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Releasing them. Some of them are two three lbs, too big for bait , lol,


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

guppygill said:


> Releasing them. Some of them are two three lbs, too big for bait , lol,


Well, unless you're fishing for muskie!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yep rocky river is great for sucker fishing. used to take my kids down there every spring for them... had a blast...and agree with the fords.. we used to fish the washed out ford down by the nature center... you could watch them trying to swim up the washed out ford


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> You guys eating them or using for bait?


I would eat them, I remember my Grandma saying how much she loved them when she was living back in the 80s. I still have yet to try one as I never caught or speared one.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Could someone post a pic of the type of fish y’all are talking about?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I would say this, redhorse sucker or








A silver sucker


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

Rocky River is loaded with them in the spring. It doesn't take much to catch them either. A bobber and a worm works just fine. Plenty of places within 100 feet of the parking lot to catch them too.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

durpdurp41 said:


> Rocky River is loaded with them in the spring. It doesn't take much to catch them either. A bobber and a worm works just fine. Plenty of places within 100 feet of the parking lot to catch them too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks, any starting point parking lot? The only place I’ve fished the Rocky was at Emerald and then down by 82, strongsville


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

If you get a Metroparks map it will show you where the river get's closest to the parkway road. Numerous places.


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

guppygill said:


> Thanks, any starting point parking lot? The only place I’ve fished the Rocky was at Emerald and then down by 82, strongsville


Closer to the lake there are multiple fords with easy access. I forget the name of the Fords but there's 2 of them just south of the Lakewood Dog Park that you could get to fairly easily. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

guppygill said:


> Thanks, any starting point parking lot? The only place I’ve fished the Rocky was at Emerald and then down by 82, strongsville


he's probably thinking about the Emerald necklace lot ... possible but unlikely there are many anywhere near 82, it's a long way from the lake and several dams in between ... but almost any parking lot from Emerald to probably Cedar Point could have them, the closer to the lake the better ...


----------

